# كيف تكتب موضوعا متميزا



## عاطف مخلوف (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين في الملتقي *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*لوحظ في الفترة الاخيرة تعدد الموضوعات الهندسية المنقولة من مواقع أخرى الي موقعنا هذا المبارك ، ومع كل الشكر والعرفان للهدف السامي الذي من اجله يتم النقل وهو الحرص علي نقل كل ما هو عالي المستوى ومفيد لملتقانا .*
*فإننا ننوه الي أن ملتقانا الهندسي هو من أهم المنتديات الهندسية ، ومن أعلاها في المستوي ، ومواضيعه الهندسية ، علي درجة عالية من الحرفية ، والتميز ، من هنا فهو قبلة للناقلين عنه .*
*فأرجو من الاخوة الافاضل الحرص علي أمرين : *
* الاول : التأكد قبل النقل من ان الموضوع المنقول ليس مأخوذا من ملتقانا الهندسي ، وللأسف فالمواقع الناقلة عن ملتقانا لا يذكر الناقل لها اسم ملتقانا بل يدعيه لنفسه .*
*ثانيا : الحرص علي ذكر أن الموضوع منقول ، ويُفضل ذكرالموقع الذي تم النقل منه ، فإن ذلك فضلا عن انه من الامانة ، فهو ايضا يخلي مسؤلية الناقل، اذا ظهر ان الموضوع منقول عن منتدانا ، ويمنع التكرار والحذف .*
*وأخيرا أحب أن أشير الي بعض الاسباب التى تجعل الموضوع متميزا** :*
*مما لا جدال فيه أننا لا نخترع علوما جديدة ، ولكننا لكتابة موضوع ما ،يجب أن نختار موضوعا يسد فراغا في الملتقي إما لجدته أو لزيادة تفاصيل لم يتعرض لها الزملاء ، ولاعداد الموضوع يجب أن تراجع مادته من عدة مراجع عربية وأجنبية ، ثم نحدد الجمهور الذى نوجه له الموضوع ،ثم نختار المادة العلمية المناسبة لهذا الجمهور ، ونختار الصور الشارحة لموضوعنا من عدة مراجع ، ثم نقوم بالترجمة ، ونخلط كل ذلك بخبرتنا العملية .*
*من هنا يظهر الموضوع جديدا منصبغا بشخصية الكاتب ، ومن هنا يكون التميز ، ومن هنا تتهافت المواقع الاخري علي مواضيعنا لانها تعتبر جديدة ، وأيضا من هنا نعتبر الاخذ من مواضيعنا ونشرها باسماء أخري تدخل في باب السرقة المحرمة ، لما بُذل فيها من مجهود ، ولما حملته من شخصية وخبرة كاتبها ، فضلا عن أنها مواد تخصصية .*
* أما مجرد النقل فهي عملية سهلة ، وهي وإن أضافت معلومة ، لكنها لا تتسم بالتميز ، وتجعل من المواقع العربية نسخة واحدة مكررة لا ابداع فيها ، من هنا أنصح بالتقليل منها قدر الطاقة الا في الضروري والمهم وما لا غني عنه ، بحيث لا يصبح هذا هو شاغلنا الرئيسي ، فبقليل من الجهد تقدم موضوعا متميزا ليس فقط في ملتقانا بل علي النت كلها.*
*وأرجو ان تلقي رسالتي هذه أذنا صاغية ، وتقع عندكم موقعا حسنا ، وتلقي منكم قبولا .*
*والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل .*


----------



## العقاب الهرم (20 ديسمبر 2009)

ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد
دمت متميزا اخى عاطف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 ديسمبر 2009)

حمدا لله علي سلامتكم أخي الكريم 
وأهلا بك أخي ، نورت الملتقي ،عودا حميدا بإذن الله تعالي ،وأدام عيلنا وعليكم الصحة والعافية .


----------



## d_a_w_i (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك A.mak طرحت موضوعاً غاية فى الأهمية على أمل ألا يتحول المنتدى إلى مواضيع لا تهم ولا تفيد أو إلى إعلانات دورات ... etc

لعل ذلك يجد اّذاناً صاغية .. وسلامى للأخ الكريم العقاب الهرم لم نرى مشاركاته منذ فترة أدعو الله أن تكون فى أفضل حال .. ..



*




*

* { رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ. } *
* [آل عمران:8]*​​​


----------



## سمير شربك (22 ديسمبر 2009)

في الحقيقة طرحت أمرا في غاية الأهمية 
وسأبدا بنفسي بالإلتزام به ولاخجل 
كل أملنا أن نتصفح المواضيع المميزة والمفيدة 
تحياتي لك مشرفنا المميز وللسيد العقاب ولصديقي السيد d a w i


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مبروك أخي الكريم سمير علي وسام التميز المستحق 
وأني لعلي يقين بأنك ممن سيثرون الملتقي بمواضيعك الهندسية المتميزة ، فالي الامام وننتظر منك ومن كل الاخوان المشاركة الايجابية ، لنجعل هذا الملتقي يستمر في مكانته المتميزه .


----------



## د.محبس (24 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عاطف على التنويه
واتمنى من الأخوة الأعضاء مراعاة ذلك
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.


----------



## جاسر (5 يناير 2010)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,



> *مما لا جدال فيه أننا لا نخترع علوما جديدة ، ولكننا لكتابة موضوع ما ،يجب أن نختار موضوعا يسد فراغا في الملتقي إما لجدته أو لزيادة تفاصيل لم يتعرض لها الزملاء ، ولاعداد الموضوع يجب أن تراجع مادته من عدة مراجع عربية وأجنبية ، ثم نحدد الجمهور الذى نوجه له الموضوع ،ثم نختار المادة العلمية المناسبة لهذا الجمهور ، ونختار الصور الشارحة لموضوعنا من عدة مراجع ، ثم نقوم بالترجمة ، ونخلط كل ذلك بخبرتنا العملية .
> من هنا يظهر الموضوع جديدا منصبغا بشخصية الكاتب ، ومن هنا يكون التميز*



أحسنت أحسن الله اليك, وليتك نشرته في الملتقى العام 

ممتاز 

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك وسددك

تحاياي


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (5 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك*​


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك 
الا أن لى تعليق بسيط بخصوص المواضيع التى يتم نقلها الى الملتقى فنعم من باب الامانة كما ذكرت حضرتك سواء فى النقل من الملتقى او النقل الى الملتقى ذكر ان الموضوع منقول مراعاة لأمانة النقل واحتراما للجهد الذى بذله صاحبه 
الا ان التعليق الوحيد على ما سبق هو انه يكفى ان يذكر ان الموضوع منقول ولا داعى لذكر اسم المنتدى الذى نقل منه الموضوع حتى لا يتحول الأمر بالتدريج الى دعايا لمنتديات اخرى من قبل بعض الاعضاء ممن لم يجدوا مجالا لهم بالدعايا المباشرة لمنتديات اخرى فيلجأوا الى الدعايا على شكل مواضيع منقولة من منتدى معين وذكر اسم المنتدى
هذا مجرد رأى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ibnmessaoud10 (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بارك الله فيك وليت ملتقى المهندسين يتطور اكثر في التنظيم و الإبحار


----------



## سمندل السوداني (5 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل الخير , و وفقكم , و أعانكم علي التميز ... تنويهٌ جميل واجب العمل به إن شاء الله ...


----------



## م خالد عامر (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي عاطف وبتقديمك لهذا الموضوع المتميز بطروحاتة الجديدة والمهمه جداً
واعدك اخي ان ابدء بنفسي واحاول ان اقدم لملتقانا الكريم كل ما هو جديد ومتميز ​


----------



## nadjibejaia (5 يناير 2010)

السلام علبكم

اود ان اسال : ماذا لو كان الموضوع ملكي انا . او من انشائي ... و طرحته في اكثر من موقع .. بالاضافة الى هذا المنتدى المتميز .. بهدف ان يستفيد منه اكبر عدد من المهندسين ..؟؟ هل هذا مقبول ؟؟


----------



## مهندس عادل @ (5 يناير 2010)

اخوانى الكرام وزملائى الاعزاء
حضراتكم تتكلمون عن النقل من منتديات اخرى 
حضراتكم انا لاحظت ان هناك نقل لمواضيع من داخل المنتدى وهذا حدث معى فى موضوعين ولكن لا يهمنى هذا 
لان الهدف هو الاستفادة للجميع والمواضيع هذه ليست براءة اختراع او ملكيه فكريه 
ولكن حتى لاتتكرر المواضيع 
ولى طلب من الاخوه المشرفين 
حذف اى موضوع يحتوى على روابط لمواقع اخرى وكذلك الايميلات وموجودموضوع اعلان ادوات تجميل بأسم فرصه للمهندسات 
وياريت نستثنى طلبات الوظائف لان بها فائده لكل الاخوه .
كذلك طلبات الاستفسار والمساعده مكرره وعلى سبيل المثال اريد اسأله مقابله ,,,اريد لأأعرف مميزات القسم ,,,
اين اماكن التدريب ,,, ياريت تجميعها فى موضوع واحد 
وشكرا لكم جميعا اخواتى وزملائى وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (5 يناير 2010)

وتنبيه هام بملاحظة مفيدة. إن شاء الله يتم العمل بها.


----------



## palnet2007 (5 يناير 2010)

احسنت اخي علي موضوعك القييم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## odwan (5 يناير 2010)

> وأرجو ان تلقي رسالتي هذه أذنا صاغية ، وتقع عندكم موقعا حسنا ، وتلقي منكم قبولا .
> والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل .



نحن معك مشرفنا الفاضل وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنا للرقي بالملتقى إلى العلا 
وفق الله الإدارة الحكيمة الراشدة للملتقى و للمشرفين الأفاضل
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## إسلام علي (5 يناير 2010)

أحسنتم جدي الحبيب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز والحبيب ومشرفنا العام جاسر وفقه الله 



> *أحسنت أحسن الله اليك, وليتك نشرته في الملتقى العام
> 
> ممتاز
> 
> ...



مرورك يشرفني ، وتقديرك للموضوع من دواعي سروري ، والله أسأل أن يكون لقاءنا دائما في الخير ، وأدام الله عليك هذه الابتسامة ، وتقبل تحياتي القلبية


----------



## يحي الحربي (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
لقد نصحت ووضعت النقاط على الحروف
تحية وتقدير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عاطف على التنويه
> واتمنى من الأخوة الأعضاء مراعاة ذلك
> وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.


الاخ الفاضل الكريم د.محمد باشرحيل مشرفنا الاستشاري 
بارك الله فيك علي كلماتك الطيبة ، وعلي متابعتك المستمرة ، ودمت لنا .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 يناير 2010)

كل الاخوة المهندسين الافاضل الكرام الذين رأو فيما كتبت شيئا يستحق الاهتمام : بكم يستقيم الظهر ، ويشتد الساعد ، وبكم يستمر الملتقي في ريادته ، وترتفع أعلامه ، فلكم مني كل الاحترام والحب والتقدير .


----------



## أهل الهمة (5 يناير 2010)

كلام لاغبار عليه


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 يناير 2010)

طبعا كلام لا تعليق عليه .. وسلمت يداك على ما قيل اخى المهندس mak ..بارك الله فيك


----------



## امبراطور الهندسه (6 يناير 2010)

بالفعل موضوع مميز يستحق التثبيت


----------



## AHMED_ELMSRY (6 يناير 2010)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد المصرى (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا


----------



## المكتب العام (6 يناير 2010)

طرح أكثر من رائع اخي 

ومفيد لنا جميعاً 

بارك الله فية وسدد خطاك ​


----------



## A.Bozan (6 يناير 2010)

شكور مشرفنا على التنويه
وانشالله المنتدى من الممتاز إلى الاعلى يا رب
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## المكتب العام (6 يناير 2010)

طرح أكثر من رائع اخي 

ومفيد لنا جميعاً 

بارك الله فية وسدد خطاك ​


----------



## spe100 (6 يناير 2010)

لك الشكر على التوجهات المناسبة 
ونتمنا المزيد من التميز والتقدم لما يخدم الجميع


----------



## ibod7eem (6 يناير 2010)

*لك الشكر على التوجهات المناسبة 
ونتمنا المزيد من التميز والتقدم لما يخدم الجميع*​


----------



## مودى هندى (6 يناير 2010)

هذه من أصول وبديهيات كتابة موضوع او مقال على الموقع .. والنقل أمانة فى عنق الناقل ... وحق النشر محفوظ لصاحب الموضوع .. ولو بذكر ان الموضوع منقول من المنتدى او الموقع (( ويذكر اسمه )) .. ويا حبذا لو تم ذكر اسم الكاتب .. ويسمى هذا الموضوع ب (( حقوق الملكية الفكرية ))
مشكور على الموضوع والتنويه وبوركت اخى الفاضل


----------



## ahmedafatah (6 يناير 2010)

يرجى أن تكون هناك مرجعية من خلال المشرفيين والمنتدى


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكمـ وجزاكمـ الله خير


----------



## رزق حجاوي (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
أشكر للمهندس المشرف A.Mak واتفق تماما معه حول طريقة كتابة المواضيع والامانه عند النقل.
وهناك كثير من الزملاء في منتدى الهندسة المدنية يتبعون كل هذه الملاحظات عند الكتابة.
مع تحياتي للجميع


----------



## عادل الفيصل (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا على لتذكير و اعتقد ان بعض دقايق للبحث في موقعنا للتأكد لا توخر قبل نشر الوضوع


----------



## م عامر (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

موضوع مهم وجاء في وقته تماماً ...
وأحب هنا أن أضيف أنه لابد من التدقيق في الموضوع وخاصة في الماضيع الدينية
فكثيراً ماتجد في المواضيع أخطاء في الآيات القرأنية أو الأحاديث الصحيحة .. 
أو حتى تجد البعض يستخدم أحاديثاً نبوية في غير موضعها أو بعض الأحاديث الموضوعة
فوجب قبل أن ننقل المقال أن ندققه ... فإننا بنقله نتحمل جزء كبيراً من وزره إن كان مسيئاً أو فيه أخطاء
حتى لانكون كاليهود الذين ذكرهم ربنا العظيم وشبههم بالحمار يحمل أسفاراً
{مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ} (5) سورة الجمعة
جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## محمد النتشة (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخونا وسوف نعمل على كل ما عندنا من جهد في هذا الموضوع


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (6 يناير 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## mohamed2009 (6 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## amiesab (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ولكم كل التوفيق ان شاء الله
amiesab


----------



## ايمن الكبره (6 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*
*جزاك الله خيرا على هذه النصائح بالفعل يجب ان يكون ملتقى المهندسين العرب فريد من نوعه 
وارجو من الاعضاء الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع وهابدا بنفسى ان شاء الله*​


----------



## كونى عائشة (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا عالتنويه
والطرح المتميز


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على هذه النصيحة ونرجوا ان تكون خالصة لوجه الله الكريم ونرجوا من الاخوة المشاركين العمل بها.


----------



## ابومضوي (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك امر في غاية الاهمية فوجب علي الجميع التنبه .


----------



## jaber al atar (6 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

بارك الله فيك يا اخي :32:
انها لنصائح جيده ××××× وانا واثق ان اعضاء المنتدي والقائمين بالاشراف عليه محل الثقه والاحترام
وفقكم اللـــــه الي ما فيه الخير:16:


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك A.mak على هذا الموضوع القيم.


----------



## م.حمزة الاحمد (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (6 يناير 2010)

*شكر الزميل المشرف والسماح بمداخلة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز المشرف /  Amak 
أشكر جدا فضل مداخلتك والتي قد لمست بدوري ما قد أشرت اليه . 
وأسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات التي أرى أنها ضرورية جدا لما فيها من ترسيخ وتعزيز منتدانا والذي أعتبره البيت الكبير لجميع أعضائه الأفاضل .

لاحظت بالعديد من المداخلات الهندسية وغير الهندسية عبارات لمداخلة من بعض الزملاء تتضمن مثل هذه العبارات ( مشكور - Merce -.... الخ ) ، ولامانع من ذلك للمداخلات المستوفاة لكل الجوانب مع أقتراحي ضرورة ابداء رأي الزميل بالمداخلة وذلك لمعرفةأكثرية الآراء حول المداخلة فرأي الأكثرية هو الأصح لأجل الوصول للفائدة المرجوة من المداخلة( وشاورهم بالأمر - وأمرهم شورى بينهم ) صدق الله العظيم .
  لذلك الرجاء من الزملاء الكرام ممن يمتلكون الخبرة بأي موضوع سواء هندسي أم غير هندسي أن يدلوا بدلوهم لتسليط الضوء على النقاط التي يراها الزملاء بحاجة للتوضيح بشكل أكبر وأفضل وذلك خدمة لأسرة المنتدىوأعضائه الأفاضل .

بعض الزملاء يطلبون من زملائهم الاستفسار عن بعض النقاط المتعلقة بمداخلاتهم ويتم الأجابة عليها من الزميل الذي قدم المداخلة . لكنهم لايردون على الأجابة وهذا ضروري جدا جدا جدا الرد على الأجابة حتى يدرك الزميل بأن زميله قد أطلع على أ جابته حيث يكتفون بقرائة الأجابة. والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه كيف يمكن للزميل الذي قدم الرد على الأجابة من معرفة بأن زميله قد أطلع على الاجابة أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
أرجو من الزملاء الكرام المشرفين على القسم المختص تدقيق المعلومات من قبلهم مهما كانت مواضيع المداخلة هندسية أم غير هندسية وأجراء المداخلة عليها مباشرة وذلك حفاظا عن ترسيخ مفاهيم خاطئة سواء أكانت هندسية أم غير هندسية بأذهان طلاب الهندسة والمهندسين الجدد والأعضاء الآخرين ذوي الخبرات القليلة ( اللهم انني قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد ) .
والله من وراء القصد ​أخيكم بالله / م . أحمد الشهابي ​


----------



## المهندس أحمد ستار (6 يناير 2010)

A.mak قال:


> *الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين في الملتقي *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> *لوحظ في الفترة الاخيرة تعدد الموضوعات الهندسية المنقولة من مواقع أخرى الي موقعنا هذا المبارك ، ومع كل الشكر والعرفان للهدف السامي الذي من اجله يتم النقل وهو الحرص علي نقل كل ما هو عالي المستوى ومفيد لملتقانا .*
> *فإننا ننوه الي أن ملتقانا الهندسي هو من أهم المنتديات الهندسية ، ومن أعلاها في المستوي ، ومواضيعه الهندسية ، علي درجة عالية من الحرفية ، والتميز ، من هنا فهو قبلة للناقلين عنه .*
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الزميل العزيز المشرف /  Amak 
أشكر جدا فضل مداخلتك والتي قد لمست بدوري ما قد أشرت اليه . 
وأسمح لي ببعض الملاحظات التي أرى أنها ضرورية جدا لما فيها من ترسيخ وتعزيز منتدانا والذي أعتبره البيت الكبير لجميع أعضائه الأفاضل .

لاحظت بالعديد من المداخلات الهندسية وغير الهندسية عبارات لمداخلة من بعض الزملاء تتضمن مثل هذه العبارات ( مشكور - Merce -.... الخ ) ، ولامانع من ذلك للمداخلات المستوفاة لكل الجوانب مع أقتراحي ضرورة ابداء رأي الزميل بالمداخلة وذلك لمعرفةأكثرية الآراء حول المداخلة فرأي الأكثرية هو الأصح لأجل الوصول للفائدة المرجوة من المداخلة( وشاورهم بالأمر - وأمرهم شورى بينهم ) صدق الله العظيم .
  لذلك الرجاء من الزملاء الكرام ممن يمتلكون الخبرة بأي موضوع سواء هندسي أم غير هندسي أن يدلوا بدلوهم لتسليط الضوء على النقاط التي يراها الزملاء بحاجة للتوضيح بشكل أكبر وأفضل وذلك خدمة لأسرة المنتدىوأعضائه الأفاضل .

بعض الزملاء يطلبون من زملائهم الاستفسار عن بعض النقاط المتعلقة بمداخلاتهم ويتم الأجابة عليها من الزميل الذي قدم المداخلة . لكنهم لايردون على الأجابة وهذا ضروري جدا جدا جدا الرد على الأجابة حتى يدرك الزميل بأن زميله قد أطلع على أ جابته حيث يكتفون بقرائة الأجابة. والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه كيف يمكن للزميل الذي قدم الرد على الأجابة من معرفة بأن زميله قد أطلع على الاجابة أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!
أرجو من الزملاء الكرام المشرفين على القسم المختص تدقيق المعلومات من قبلهم مهما كانت مواضيع المداخلة هندسية أم غير هندسية وأجراء المداخلة عليها مباشرة وذلك حفاظا عن ترسيخ مفاهيم خاطئة سواء أكانت هندسية أم غير هندسية بأذهان طلاب الهندسة والمهندسين الجدد والأعضاء الآخرين ذوي الخبرات القليلة ( اللهم انني قد بلغت اللهم فاشهد ) .
والله من وراء القصد ​أخيكم بالله / م . أحمد الشهابي ​


----------



## ابوهشوم (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mo7a galal (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hells angels (6 يناير 2010)

أخي الكريم:56::56::56: يجب على المشرف حذف هذة المواضيع 
لأن التكرار غير محبذ 
بالأضافة الى ان الطريقة غير مفيدة لنا ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بكعلى الموضوع
وبالمهندس عامر على الاضافة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 يناير 2010)

*مشكور عزيز مهندس A.mak * على هذا التنبيه من اجل ان يكون الملتقى فريد ومتفرد وللأسف رايت بعض الاخوة نقل موضوع لى من الملتقى وكتبه موضوع جديد فى نفس الملتقى فتعجبت لماذا فعل ذلك ولم اعقب وتركت الأمر 
جزاك الله كل خير ودمت بفضل ومنة من الله​


----------



## عمراياد (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الطرح المميز


----------



## دانا احمد (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا لما قولته


----------



## eng.aGado (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير 
ومعك الحق فيها


----------



## eng/ibrahim eid (6 يناير 2010)

موضوع متميز واتمنى ان يلتزم به الاعضاء 
وانا سابدا بنفسى
والله الموفق


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (6 يناير 2010)

انت تمام بجد 
كلامك مفيد جدا لى


----------



## محمودشمس (6 يناير 2010)

ملاحظة هامه وراي سديد بارك الله فيك


----------



## med89 (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك مشرفنا الغالي وان شاء الله جاري العمل بالنصيحة...


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (6 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ودمتم في تميز وتطور والله يوفقكم ويرعاكم


----------



## eng omda (6 يناير 2010)

تمام وكلام بجد مفيد جدا 
تسلم ايدك


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (6 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
على ملاحظاتك المفيده


----------



## xalainx (7 يناير 2010)

فالك طيب


----------



## ابورنيم2006 (7 يناير 2010)

نسأل الله ان يكتب لك الاجر والثواب على كل ماقدمته
وعلى كل ماتكتبه وان شاء الله يكون حجة لك لاعلـيك


----------



## mohamed sheref (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا ملاحظات مهمه جدا


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
ومن هنا ادعو الزملاء لان يكون عمل الابحاث عن الموضوعات الهامة اقصد الابحاث العلمية لاننى شايف ان المنتدى ومعظم المنتديات بتجرى ورا البرامج الجديدة وشروحات ليها فقط لكن للأسف المادة العلمية غائبة يعنى نظام حمل واجرى take away وده سبب تأخرنا كعرب ان احنا بعديين عن العلم نفسه وقاعدين نلف حواليه عشا كده العلم بيطور بسرعة واعتقد ان احنا اى المستخدمين للنت والبرامج والعلوم المختلفة دى يقع على عاتقنا نهضة الأمة دية اللى اصبحت فى ذيل الأمم واصبح الهنود وعباد البقر والنا والفيران متقدمين وده عار علينا احنا ز واسف للاطالة
م/ فريد


----------



## mezoo1981 (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## sico (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه عبير (7 يناير 2010)

شكرا كتير عالمعلومات بس الملتقى حاطط شروط كتير لاضاغة موضوع وفي منها مو حلوه


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع جميييييييييل ومفيد 
جزاك الله خيرا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق 
تحيااااااااااااااتي ​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 يناير 2010)

لو أردت أن أشكر كل الذين احتفوا بهذا الموضوع ، وكل من أضاف اليه فكرة غالية وثمينة لاحتجت الي صفحات عديدة ، ولكن كل ما يمكنني قوله أن هذه الحفاوة تعني أن الكل جاهز لبذل الجهد ، وتقديم العمل الابداعي بقدر الطاقة والوقت والجهد ، مما يطمئننا علي المعدن الاصيل للمهندسين العرب ، وأنهم ما زالوا في قمة النخبة المثقفة الواعية في بلدانهم ، وأنهم أحد أهم أركان وعناصر الامل لنهضة أمتنا العربية والاسلامية فجزاكم الله خيرا ، ووفقكم لكل خير .


----------



## سنا الأمل (7 يناير 2010)

ملاحظات فعلا مهمة 
بارك الله فيك 
ونرجو ان يكون ما نقدمه جيدا ولو قليلا


----------



## ام اسامة (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك.....


----------



## ودجمال (7 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني وفي والديكم
ملاحظات مهمة جداًجداً
وربنا يقدرنا علي فعل هذة الملاحظات
جزاكم الله الف خير.


----------



## abomahr (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا على النصيحة وندعو اللة ان يعمل بها الجميع واللة الموفق


----------



## mohammedshaban (7 يناير 2010)

ارجو الكل يتستفيد من الكلام الحلو ده


----------



## eng omda (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## massalma (8 يناير 2010)

الله يجزيك الخيرررررررررر


----------



## iaia2100 (8 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك*​


----------



## belghse (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


وبارك الله فيك


----------



## m.d92 (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على الموضوع والنصيحة الجميلة


----------



## محمد الطيب صلاح (8 يناير 2010)

حقيقة الموضوع مهم
لانو انا مرة نقلت موضوع مرتين وانا ما عارف الكلام حصل كيف 
يعني كان في اول ايام لي في المنتدي 
وسبب لي احراج كتير مع بعض الاعضاء والمشرفين
حقيقي الموضوع مهم وبالذات للاعضاء الجدد


----------



## رناحميد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأثابك خير الجزاء


----------



## twity181 (8 يناير 2010)

ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

والله صدقت يااخي الكريم كلامك صح المفروض فعلا نحافظ على التميز وده من خلال المناقشات الواضحه 
والتعامل مع الموضوع واحترام جميع وجهات النظر المشتركه في الموضوع 
اتوجه بالشكر الخالص لجميع الاخوه مشرفين واعضاء والقائمين على انجاح هذا الملتقى الناجح 
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الصلاح والفلاح والنجاح وجمعنا على كل خير في الدنيا وتحت ظل عرشه العظيم يوم لاظل الا ظله سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## qasem kafawin (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير كلامك منطقي وارجو من اخواني واخواتي في الملتقى الالتزام به ودمتم


----------



## مهندسة البناء (8 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جدا على هذه اللفته الطيبة منك واود ايضا ان اضيف الى انه لا يوجد مواضيع يمكن الاستفادة منها احيانا او مواضيع متكررة لمجرد الكتابة نرجو التنويه للاخوة الاعضاء باضافة ما هو قيم لان عدد الصفحات العربية المليء بالفائدة قليلة على صفحات الانترنت فارجو ان يحكتوي الموقع على ما يعم بالعلم والاستفادة للعرب جميعا

تحياتي

اختكم مهندسة البناء


----------



## م/محمد محمد سليمان (9 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخى ومع انى مشترك جديد هنا لكنى فعلا احسست بالفرق بينا هذا الملتقى واى ملتقى او موقع اخر وهذا بالطبع ليست مجاملة لكنها حقيقة لا بد من الاعتراف بها وانا اؤيدك بشدة فى هذا المقال فانا اتمنى ان تكون الاحترافية هى الاساس فى كل اعمالنا حتى نحس فى يوم ما اننا نضيف شيى جديد حتى ولو كان شيى يسيرا لان عدم الاحترافية فى العمل هو مشكلة الوطن العربى الكبرى*


----------



## جمانة يكن (9 يناير 2010)

كلمات قيمة وصائبة... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## eng_ahmedsalaa7 (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، بجد كلامك ده مهم قوى ، لازم يكون لكل كاتب شخصيتة وطريقته اللى يقدر بيها يرفع قدر المنتدى اللى هو بيكتب فيه ، مش ينقل وخلاص.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخواني المهندسين علي هذه التعليقات المفيدة والارآء الصائبة


----------



## mohabd28eg (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (9 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا علي لفت النظر


----------



## فتاة القرية (10 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ملحوظة مهمة جدا ولازم ناخد بالنا منها شكرا علي التنبيه لو سمحتم يا اخواني انا في اولي قسم هندسة السيارات وكنت عايزة بعض المساعداتفي بعض المواد وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (10 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخوية الكريم ع اهتمامك الكبير 
تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## ENG. AMD-SY-HPC (10 يناير 2010)

شكراً لهذه المعلومات


----------



## nada_21 (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الحرص على شكل المنتدى وانة يبقى متميز 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (10 يناير 2010)

تمام يابشمهندس وياريت الجميع يلتزم بما جاء فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## mobrklna (10 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك

نصائح مهمه ومفيده

جزاك الله خير


----------



## باسيم (11 يناير 2010)

الملاحظات هامة والمطلوب التذكير بها من وقت لاخر وشكرا


----------



## mr_elec_egy (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عاطف على التنويه
واتمنى من الأخوة الأعضاء مراعاة ذلك
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.*​


----------



## mr_elec_egy (11 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير مهندس عاطف على التنويه*
*
وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.*​


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (11 يناير 2010)

حمل الجماعة ريش
بالتعاون والامانة نرقى


----------



## engbassim1234 (11 يناير 2010)

فعلا عندك حق


----------



## Tiger_Hacking (11 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك
صدقت
ولي ان انوه بنقطة بسيطة
بعض المنتديات تمنع الاشارة لأسماء منتديات اخرى
بهدف انها تمنع الاعلانات لذا على الاقل
يرجى كتابة ان الموضوع منقول


----------



## dodo_dovelike (12 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
تنويه مطلوب


----------



## dreams1804 (12 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله بك*


----------



## eng_maged (12 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
ملاحظات محترمه جدا


----------



## marwaragay (13 يناير 2010)

شكراُ على المعلومات القيمة التي تتاح في المنتدي 
:12:


----------



## marwaragay (13 يناير 2010)

هذة مقارنة بسيطة بين كلاً من ايزو 9001 و14001 و18001 ارجوا ان تكون مفيدة لك اصدقائنا في المنتدي:28:


----------



## مهندسة كيمائية M (13 يناير 2010)

ميررررررررررررررررررررررررسى أخى عاطف على الموضوع المتميز دا بجد ودا المتوقع منك دايما تقبلى مرورى وردى


----------



## shady.s (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_sun (13 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد


----------



## ليث الدوري (13 يناير 2010)

يجب ان يكون انتقاء المواضيع وخاصة العلمية منها على مستوى عالي من الدقة لكي يخدم اكبر قدر من المستفيدين وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## المختار الأبيض (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم خيرا .. أتفق معك في كل ما طرحته في هذا الموضوع .. نعم التميز لا يكون في مجرد النقل بل في الإبداع من خلال وضع بصمات الكاتب في الموضوع و لا بأس بالإقتباس و الاستشهاد بما يخدم الموضوع و يثريه ..


----------



## م/حسين فكرى (13 يناير 2010)

ربنا اجعلنا من الذين اذا احسنو استبشرو و اذا اساءو استغفرو


----------



## سلوى الحاج (13 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رائد عارف (13 يناير 2010)

_خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه_


----------



## نور91 (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا على الملاحظة .سأحول في المواضيع القادمة. ان شالله.ولكن عندي صعوبة في اختيار المواضيع .ارجو ارسال مقترحات لمواضيع تهم الملتقى


----------



## al araby 82 (13 يناير 2010)

موضوع هام و شكرا لك على النصائح التى ذكرتها عند نقل اى موضوع
**يجب أن نختار موضوعا يسد فراغا في الملتقي إما لجدته أو لزيادة تفاصيل لم يتعرض لها الزملاء *.
**نختار الصور الشارحة لموضوعنا من عدة مراجع .
***نخلط كل ذلك بخبرتنا العملية .*


----------



## alkhwarizmy master (13 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eng.gasser (14 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على فكره الموضوع


----------



## didi6 (14 يناير 2010)

نحن معك مشرفنا الفاضل وأسأل الله العظيم أن يوفقنا للرقي بالملتقى إلى العلا 
وفق الله الإدارة الحكيمة الراشدة للملتقى و للمشرفين الأفاضل
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى ,كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## yamenshahin (14 يناير 2010)

علم


----------



## قاحم البيوت (14 يناير 2010)

بارك لله فيك


----------



## م.عماد ك (14 يناير 2010)

صدقت وأحسنت بارك الله بك أخي


----------



## ابوالبدر (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا الله يجزيكم الف خير 
نتدى 100% ممتاز الله يفقكم 
ويجزى صاحب المنتى الف مليون خير
ابو البدر"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""


----------



## مهندس عادل العتيبي (15 يناير 2010)

تنبيه و تنويه طيب اتمني من الجميع الاستفاده منه لان ذلك سوف يكون له المردود الطيب علي مواضيع المنتدي


----------



## مهندسة مبتدئة 2009 (15 يناير 2010)

شكرا لكم علم


----------



## العقاب الاسود (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 7amada som3a (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد سلمان تميمي (16 يناير 2010)

موضوع مهم نرجو الألتزام بهذه الملاحظات وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## تاج السرادم (16 يناير 2010)

موضوع هام , ولعل من اسباب اشتراكى فى هذا الملتقى العامر ان وجدته مرجعا لكثير من المنتديات الاخرى , فاردت ان آ خذ من الاصل ,وفقنا الله واياكم


----------



## kokashahat (16 يناير 2010)

ترك المعاصي واجب علينا نحن المسلمين والتنبيه لمن يخطي ويقع فيها والنصيحة واجب علينا وتقبلها الواجب الاكبر


----------



## engr.khalid (16 يناير 2010)

والله مشكلة اذا تم نقل الموضوع من موقع أخر 
وهو في الاصل من موقعنا الموقر


----------



## lion1moon (16 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## nartop (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hasanhomse (16 يناير 2010)

شكراً لك زميلي على هذه طرح هذا الموضوع 
و خاصة مع كثرة النقل و التكرار


----------



## مهندسه طبيه 12 (16 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## الابداع555 (17 يناير 2010)

المعلومات الهندسية التى وردت على هذا الموقع من مشاركات وافكار جديدة هى من دفعتنى الى ان اشترك واحب ان اتواضع وان اتعلم من العقل والتفكير اكثر من الكتب لان علمائنا السابقين فكروا وارجوا لنا الكتب ***فتحية لهم وتواضع


----------



## العقرب2003 (17 يناير 2010)

سوف نعمل على كل ما عندنا بارك الله فيك


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (18 يناير 2010)

د.محبس قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ملاحظات مفيدة
> تحياتي لك


thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 يناير 2010)

بصراحة الكلام جميل وحقيقي، فكثيرا ازور مواقع هندسية،اجد مواضيعها منقولة من منتدانا


----------



## ابو الاس (18 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك اخي الكريم
وجزاك خير الجزاء
معك كل الحق فيما قلت
حقا هذا الموقع مميز جدا جدا
ويستحق كل التميز
شكري وتقديري


----------



## م الحميدي (18 يناير 2010)

ملاحظة مميزة وياريت توضع في الملتقى العام


----------



## ألمهندس ألعراقي (18 يناير 2010)

عـــــــــاشــــــــــت ألأيــــــــــــادي


----------



## FAAWZI (18 يناير 2010)

مشكورين على هال الملاحضات و بارك الله فيكم شكرا


----------



## إبن جبير (19 يناير 2010)

ملاحظات وتوجيهات مهمه ومفيدة يجب التقيد بها ، وإن شاء الله سيتم العمل بها ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراَ


----------



## غيث الكعبي (19 يناير 2010)

احسنتم اخي وبارك الله فيك 
ووفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## gamal010 (19 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور علي هذا الملاحظة الهااااااااااامة


----------



## النجم الثاقب2 (19 يناير 2010)

*اين الموضوع.................*

سلامات تقيلة جدا جدا
يمكن لحداثة الاستعمال 
لكن لم اجد الموضوع الاساسى......:1:.؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس الاتحادية (19 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والموضوع يستحق التنبيه


----------



## ادور (19 يناير 2010)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه الدقة 
اتمني من الكل العمل في زالك


----------



## ajaha (19 يناير 2010)

في الحقيقة طرحت أمرا في غاية الأهمية 
وسأبدا بنفسي بالإلتزام به ولاخجل 
كل أملنا أن نتصفح المواضيع المميزة والمفيدة 
تحياتي لك مشرفنا المميز وللسيد العقاب ولصديقي السيد


----------



## ajaha (19 يناير 2010)

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير علي هذه الدقة 
اتمني من الكل العمل في زالك*​


----------



## ajaha (19 يناير 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور علي هذا الملاحظة الهااااااااااامة*​


----------



## ajaha (19 يناير 2010)

*ملاحظات وتوجيهات مهمه ومفيدة يجب التقيد بها ، وإن شاء الله سيتم العمل بها ، بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراَ*​


----------



## MOHAA_2020 (20 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
أعدك بالالتزام بهذا
شكرا


----------



## الساحر (20 يناير 2010)

ملاحطات مفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (20 يناير 2010)

ملاحظات قيمة ومفيدة 
وتدفع بنا الى المواضيع المتميزة 
حين العمل بتلك التوصيات والتنويهات المفيدة

اخي الكريم ومشرفنا الفاضل A.mak 



كل التحية والشكر اليك


----------



## creative engineer (20 يناير 2010)

صدقت أخي ... كلامك درر


----------



## نوري نت (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي على هذا الموضوع الجدير بالاهتمام


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (21 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمود عبدالستار (21 يناير 2010)

الاخ جمعه علي بعد السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
ارجو منك شرح وافي لبرنامج gogo
لجهاز لايكا 1202 ولكم جزيل الشكر يا مهندس جمعه علي وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتكم اخي جمعه وشكرا الرجاء الافاده


----------



## ريم الفله (22 يناير 2010)

ثانكس


----------



## ابوتمام كنعان (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
وما تفضلتم به هو عين الصواب 
وما نريده هو ان نستفيد من المنتدى وليس ان يبرز كل منا عضلاته على الاخر 
بانه هو عالم علامه وفاهم فهامه دخلنا للمنتدى كي نستفيد ونفيد وكلي امل بان يتجاوب العديد من الاعضاء
اضافة الى ان المنتدى رائع بكل اموره وكتاباته 
اشكر الجميع
اشكر ادارة المنتدى
الشكر لله الذي هدانا لفعل الخير والحمد لله رب العالمين 
تفضلو بقبول تحياتي
ابو تمام


----------



## tarek silem (22 يناير 2010)

*جديد*

*أنا عضو جديد وأرجو توجيهى*


----------



## المراقب المتجدد (23 يناير 2010)

تسلم وملاحظه ومهمه جداً


----------



## enmal1971 (23 يناير 2010)

اذا تم النقل سوف نتوخى الحذر من صدق المعلومات


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ................ :20:


----------



## silver2009 (24 يناير 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## omar abdelsadek (24 يناير 2010)

ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد
دمت متميزا اخى عاطف


----------



## anvar (25 يناير 2010)

اقتراح جميل تشكر عليه


----------



## elatefy (25 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك*


----------



## alkaisar84 (25 يناير 2010)

بارك الله مابينكم وجمعنا واياكم مع النبي( ص) على الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## hassan.fathey (25 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك ملاحظات مفيدةجدا

​*​


----------



## مهندسه مخربة (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yousam1 (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك والدال على الخير كفاعله وانت دليت على الخير يعني العلم يؤخذ والطالب يأخذ ولكنه يزيد في الطلب والمنفعة وهذا ما أعتقده إنشاء الله


----------



## hg98765 (26 يناير 2010)

معكم حق فيما ذكرتوه فلا بد ان نلتزم جميعا .. وانا من اول الملتزمين ,, مشكورين


----------



## ابوماجد المهندس (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على التنويه اتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## Eng:aly (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 

لازم الارتقاء بالمنتديات العلميه


----------



## م.بوليانا (27 يناير 2010)

ملاحظات ضرورية وهامة
يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## عبدالله132 (27 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
نعم انا معاك فى هذا الراى حتى لايكون هذا الملتقى نهرا للهو ولعب بل يكون نهر للعلم والمعرفة


----------



## رضا عبدالهادى (27 يناير 2010)

شكرن على التوجية القيم


----------



## م. احمد الموسوي (27 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## سوسو عبدالله (28 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة كويسة حتى تخلينا نجتهدوا لايجاد مواضيع جديدة وشكرا


----------



## معاناة اجهزه طبيه (28 يناير 2010)

ملاحظه هامه جدا 

وان شاء الله نرقى بالمستوى المطلوب


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يناير 2010)

أخي المشرف (الموسوعة ) A- mak 
من حرصي على استمرارية قسم السيارات بفعالية أكبر وأنت تعرف تقديري لك ولجهودك 
لاحظت كثرة الردود من أعضاء جدد يكتبون مرة ويشاهدون هذا الموضوع فيشكرون على الرأي السديد 
ويبتعدون للخوف من أن يكون موضوعهم لايرقى للمطلوب 
أتمنى لكسب الكثير من الأصدقاء في القسم توقيف هذا الموضوع 

أتمنى أن تفهم قصدي 

بكل احترام


----------



## futa_eng (28 يناير 2010)

اتفق معكم بالرائ
مشكورين على التوجيه


----------



## ام محمود1 (29 يناير 2010)

ربنا يقدرنا على دعم النتدى بما هو كل مفيد


----------



## مهارة إتقان تميز (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لك مني جزيل الشكر 
وأنت بس تامر


----------



## عاشق السهر (29 يناير 2010)

موضوع جيد لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mrinimed (30 يناير 2010)

thnx


----------



## قمر الشرق (30 يناير 2010)

شكرا اخي 
و هذا موضوع متميز 
و هذا ما نسعى إليه دئما 
بإذن الرحمن


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (30 يناير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك*​


----------



## صالح السكر (30 يناير 2010)

لا عيب في نقل موضوع ولكن يجب الاشاره لمكان النقل والمراجع لكي تعم الفائده


----------



## hayat2 (30 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا:20::31:


----------



## Engineer Amic (30 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 يناير 2010)

*ايضاحات بدت ضرورية*



سمير شربك قال:


> أخي المشرف (الموسوعة ) A- mak
> من حرصي على استمرارية قسم السيارات بفعالية أكبر وأنت تعرف تقديري لك ولجهودك
> لاحظت كثرة الردود من أعضاء جدد يكتبون مرة ويشاهدون هذا الموضوع فيشكرون على الرأي السديد
> ويبتعدون للخوف من أن يكون موضوعهم لايرقى للمطلوب
> ...


 *أخي الحبيب سمير *
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
*لا أشك في حسن مقصدك ، واهتمامك بالقسم ، ورغبتك في زيادة عدد المشتركين والمشاركات ، وزيادة فعالية قسم السيارات ، وصدق نصيحتك ، وأبادلك التقدير .*
*واسمح لي يا اخي الكريم ان أقدم هذه الملاحظات : *
*1 – ان صلب موضوعنا كان الانتباه اثناء نقل المواضيع حتى لا تكون منقولة من موقعنا ،لا منع النقل . *
* وقد حدث هذا ، والمشكلة ان المنقول كان باسم آخر ، فلما ذكرنا ذلك لاخ كريم ، راجعنا ان الموضوع الذي نقل منه اسبق من موضوعنا ، مما يعني اننا الناقلون .*
*وكما تري أخي فإن ذلك يؤدي الي أمرين : *
*الاول : المشاحنة ، والاتهامات *
*2 – التكرار مما يؤدي الي حذف الموضوع *
*3 – شعور الكاتب انه ليس فقط سُرق بل اتهم هو بالسرقة *
*وبالمناسبة فأحب ان اعرف رأيك في هذا الرابط ، ولا حظ التوقيت .*
*http://l-7oob.com/vb/t95928.html*

*وبالمناسبة فكل مواضيع موقعنا منقولة هناك بأسماء أخري ، وبتوقيتات مبكرة عن الموضوع الاصلي .*
*4 – عندما ذكرنا طريقة كتابة موضوع متميز ، لم نقدم ذلك علي أنه شرط للكتابة ، بل قدمناه علي أنه نصيحة مخلصة ، من أحب الأخذ بها فأهلا به ، ومن لم يفعل فأيضا أهلا به .*
*5 – لم يحدث أن حُذف موضوع ، او قيل أن موضوع دون المستوى ،من احد من المشرفين ،وذلك غير وارد ، فإننا ندرك تماما ذلك التنوع الواسع من الاعضاء والذي نتعامل معه ، فمنهم المهندسون ذووا الخبرة ، ومنهم الخريجون الجدد ، ومنهم الاكاديميون ، ومنهم الطلاب ، ومنهم الفنيون ، ومنهم محبوا السيارات ، الخ ، فلا يمكن ان نطالب الجميع أن يكونوا علي مستوى واحد في الاداء ، ولا بد ان يكون لكل منهم من المواضيع ما يتناسب مع احتياجاته .*
*6 – كل ما نرجوه أن يسعي كل منا الي بذل الجهد لتقديم أفضل ما لديه ، ونحن نحترم الجميع شكلا وموضوعا ، ونثمن ونقيم أى عطاء يُقدم ، وندرك تماما أن مجرد العطاء هو أمر ايجابي يُشكر صاحبه عليه ، وقطعا سيجد قراءه .*
*7 – وما زلت أسعي وأرجو وأتمني أن يكون الكيف علي قدر الكم ، والله الموفق .*
*أخي الحبيب اذا كان هناك أحد من الاخوة قد أحجم عن الكتابة – كما ذكرت – فأرجو بعد هذه الايضاحات أن تزول المخاوف ، وأن يشارك الجميع بايجابية .*
*(وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَى مَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ إِنْ أُرِيدُ **إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاح**َ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ (88) *) هود
وتقبل تحياتي واحترامي .​


----------



## ابومحمـد (31 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبعد:يا اخوانى المهندسيين
ممكن دورة عن كيفيت اصلاح الضاغط النصف مغلق ضرووووووووووووووووورى
الله المستعان وعليه التكلان
اخوكم محمود


----------



## م احمد العراقي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذاه اللاحظات الهادفة


----------



## م احمد العراقي (31 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملاحظات الهادفة


----------



## سمير شربك (31 يناير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> *أخي الحبيب سمير *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> *لا أشك في حسن مقصدك ، واهتمامك بالقسم ، ورغبتك في زيادة عدد المشتركين والمشاركات ، وزيادة فعالية قسم السيارات ، وصدق نصيحتك ، وأبادلك التقدير .*
> *واسمح لي يا اخي الكريم ان أقدم هذه الملاحظات : *
> ...


 

صدقت أخي a-mak
كأنم ناقلين الملتقى لموقعهم وأعتقد أن اسم الموقع لمسة سرقة 

وأعتقد أن أغلب المنتديات الناشئة تقوم بهذا العمل 
وكان قصدي عندما شاهدت الكم الكبير من الأعضاء الجدد يقرؤون الموضوع 
ولم نعد نقرأاسماءهم مرة آخرى (اننا نخيفهم )
مع كامل التقدير


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وفعلاً هذا المنتدى من أقوى المنتديات
ولكني لي ملاحظة أخرى
فالدعاية إلى المنتديات داخل منتدى آخر أمر ممنوع في أغلب المنتديات
ثانياً يكفي أن يذكر في نهاية الموضوع "منقول" ولا داعي لذكر اسم المنتدى الذي تم النقل منه
ثالثاً قال الإمام الشافعي فيما معناه أنه يحب ان يجري الحق ولو على لسان غيره، فلن يضركم أن تقولوا الخير وينسب لغيركم لأنه عند الله دائماً لكم، بل ولكم أجر من نقل عنكم وأجر من قرأ فيمن نقل عنكم ومن نقل ممن نقل عنكم هكذا إلى يوم الدين
بارك الله في كل من يكتب ابتغاء وجه الله، وربنا يبارك فيكم وفي مجهودك الذي قل أن يضاهى، وأنا أعرف جداً معنى كلمتي أنه يصعب أن يضاهى


----------



## أم مي (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وادامكم ذخرا لفعل الخير و اعانني علي المشاركه بما هو مفيد للجميع والاستفاده منكم سوف أجتهد بعون الله في جمع كثير من المعلومات عن الهندسه الكهربائيه قسم الاتصالات واتمنى ان تمدوني بما هو مفيد عن هذا المجال


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (31 يناير 2010)

أبو أنس المصري قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وفعلاً هذا المنتدى من أقوى المنتديات
> ولكني لي ملاحظة أخرى
> فالدعاية إلى المنتديات داخل منتدى آخر أمر ممنوع في أغلب المنتديات
> ثانياً يكفي أن يذكر في نهاية الموضوع "منقول" ولا داعي لذكر اسم المنتدى الذي تم النقل منه
> ...


صدقت اخي الكريم 
وطبعا اذا كتب الناقل (منقول ) فقط فقد برئت منه الذمة ، ونحتسب عند الله ما نقدم ، ونفرح عندما وجدنا مواضيعنا في مواقع اخري وكتبوا عنه (منقول) .ونسأل الله التوفيق لنا ولكم وللمسلمين .


----------



## علي عباس الشمري (31 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير موضوع جميل ومفيد


----------



## احمدجدو (31 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وبكم وجزاكم خيرا

والي الامام ان شاء الله 

وبالتوفيق لكم جميعا في تقديم الخير والعمل الطيب 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (31 يناير 2010)

الله الموفق وادعو الله عز وجل للجميع بالعلم النافع


----------



## rosa_ra (1 فبراير 2010)

عندك حق وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المغيره احمد (1 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير موضوع رائع*​


----------



## omar abdelsadek (1 فبراير 2010)

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## omar abdelsadek (1 فبراير 2010)

الف الف
مبروك


----------



## بهاء على حسن (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم علم انشالله


----------



## عزالدين الفاسي (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك البادرة طيب جدا ومفيد لجميع المشتركين في المنتدي أنشاء الله نستفيد منها 
ونستطيع كتابة برامج مفيد لكل


----------



## eng usama_as (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وسدد الله خطاك 
بالفعل هناك مواضيع غير ذات اهميه وقد كتبت من قبل داخل المنتدى ويتم اعادة كتابتها من جديد 
نرجو من اخواننا ان يتحرو الدقه في ذلك


----------



## mehdi09 (1 فبراير 2010)

ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد


----------



## mojahedsaber (1 فبراير 2010)

مشكور ياأخي وبارك الله فيك وفي جميع المنتسبين لهذا الملتقي الرائع .و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
ولكن أحاول أن أقول أن الأشخاص الذين يفعلون هذا هم في الأكثرية من الطلبة وحقيقة انا منهم , لأنه إذا حاولنا أن نضيف للموضوع معلومات أخري و بسبب قلة خبرتنا ربما نخطي أو يتم فهمنا بشكل خاطي .
وشكرا مرة أخري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (2 فبراير 2010)

mojahedsaber قال:


> مشكور ياأخي وبارك الله فيك وفي جميع المنتسبين لهذا الملتقي الرائع .و شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا.
> ولكن أحاول أن أقول أن الأشخاص الذين يفعلون هذا هم في الأكثرية من الطلبة وحقيقة انا منهم , لأنه إذا حاولنا أن نضيف للموضوع معلومات أخري و بسبب قلة خبرتنا ربما نخطي أو يتم فهمنا بشكل خاطي .
> وشكرا مرة أخري



أهلا بك أخي الكريم في ملتقاك ، ولولا الخطأ ما عُرف الصواب ، وهذا الملتقي فرصة لكل من يريد لتجربة الكتابة العلمية بل والادبية في القسم العام ، فاكتب وتوخي الصواب ، وعلينا التصحيح اذا لزم الامر دون ضجيج او عتاب ، اجتهد واطمئن الي أنك بين اخوانك وزملائك ، وسيتقبلون اجتهادك ، وسيرشدونك الي الصحيح ، بأيسر الطرق وأرق الصياغات باذن الله تعالي ، فتوكل علي الله وشارك بما تريد .


----------



## علي عبدالمجيد نديم (2 فبراير 2010)

طرحت موضوعاً غاية فى الأهمية 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## fahmedf (2 فبراير 2010)

جزيت خيرا 
ملاحظة مهمة


----------



## ناهده (2 فبراير 2010)

طيب الله انفاسك يااخي الفاضل


----------



## tigeras122 (2 فبراير 2010)

اذا كان الامر به نفع للمشتركين و الا لا داعي لاضافته من الاصل


----------



## abd_alkaraim (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذه الملاحظة فعلا كلام مهم جدا جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## برنسيسة الجامعة (2 فبراير 2010)

عاشت الايادي 

اتمنى للمنتدى التقدم والتوفيق

**البرنسيسة**


----------



## agela (3 فبراير 2010)

:82:


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 فبراير 2010)

agela قال:


> :82:


:81:


----------



## حبيب العلم (3 فبراير 2010)

كلامك عين العقل
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وفاء مجدي شعبان (4 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسة شهد (4 فبراير 2010)

الله يبارك كل الجهود المبذولة في سبيل اعلاء اسم المنتدى العظيم ولكن اشكرك اخي العزيز على هذا الطرح فهو في غاية الاهمية لانه اي موضوع ينقل من اي مكان فيه الاستفادة ان شاء الله ولكن ذكر المصدر اهم لنا لانه امانة اولا وثانيا لان الفائدة قد تكون اكبر بالنسبة للمستفيد من المعلومة المنقولة فيما لو عاد للمصدر الاصلي فقد يجد معلومات اخرى هو في حاجة لها واكرر شكري لك.


----------



## mohameed (4 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس رحم (5 فبراير 2010)

موضوع في غاية الاهمية ونتمنى من الجميع الالتزام الاخلاقي في نقل المواضيع وتوخي الدقة في نقل المفيد منها وليس النقل لمجرد ادراج موضوع والسلام .
تحياتي للجميع


----------



## المهندس المتابع (5 فبراير 2010)

مما لاشك فية ان هذا الموقع من المواقع المتميزه جدا شاكرين كل العاملين فيه


----------



## أمين بكري (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nazarabdalaal (5 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم اخوتي الافاضل
اسال الله لكم التوفيق الدائم في ما تقدموه
ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيماء الجولاني (6 فبراير 2010)

من سلك طريقا يلتمس فيه علما سهل الله له طريقا الي الجنة


----------



## علي احمد محمد (6 فبراير 2010)

very very nice ,the subject is importants


----------



## monarch (6 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... أرجو أن يظل المنتدى مهتما بأمور الهندسة ... و أي معلومة في قسم ميكانيكا باور أنا في الخدمة ... لأخواني العرب كلهم ... مش لبلدي مصر فقط ... وشكرا


----------



## مهندسةوأحب الهندسة (6 فبراير 2010)

ملحوظه مهم
تسلم أخي


----------



## عواس1 (6 فبراير 2010)

نصائح قيمة جدا وشكرا على حرصكم في ادب النقل وخاصة في المواضيع العلمية والله ايعطيكم العافية


----------



## عواس1 (6 فبراير 2010)

*شكرا للجميع على المعلومات المفيدة*​


----------



## ابو غدق الحياوي (7 فبراير 2010)

*ابو غدق الحياوي*

:20:
شكرا جزيلا على جهودك:77: اخي


----------



## ابو غدق الحياوي (7 فبراير 2010)

هل هناك من الاصدقاء الاعزاء من هو خريج engineering materials


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي هذه الملاحظه الجيده والمفيده


----------



## Abou.Yassine (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahiem (7 فبراير 2010)

الموضوع جد هام والرجاء ان ينسب العمل لاهله وان يتم الاشارة الى المصدر


----------



## فادي الجامع (8 فبراير 2010)

بوركت اخي العزيز


----------



## فرقد ش ن ج (8 فبراير 2010)

كلام جميل وواقعي وانشاء الله نعمل على تطبيقه في مشاركاتنا اشكركم كل الشكر اخوتي الأعزاء


----------



## م.أحمد الخطيب (8 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mona_kids (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ola bassam (8 فبراير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## جار الرسول (8 فبراير 2010)

لا تحسبن العلم ينفع وحده ه ه  مالم يتوج ربه بخلااااااق 
مشكووووووور ماجووووووووور وكلك ذووووووووووق


----------



## سحر اكرم (9 فبراير 2010)

_تنويه جميل بارك الله فيك لمصلحة المجموع_


----------



## م:آسر (9 فبراير 2010)

احسنت و شكرا
ونرجو التوفيق 
لكم ولنا


----------



## مهندس عمادالحديثي (10 فبراير 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا عالموضوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووع


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

merci beaucoup


----------



## h_amien (10 فبراير 2010)

علي الرغم من اني مش مجالي الهندسة الا انني اقدر العمل المتواصل والجهد المبذول في اخراج الموضوعات المطروحة بالمنتدي
وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## مهندسة ليزر (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووور 
وفقك الله


----------



## marosha00 (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
يسلموووو والله على الموضوع


----------



## رناعبدالرحمن (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اوجزت ووفيت


----------



## علاء طويريج (11 فبراير 2010)

*العراق يشكو من اندثار كل شئ*

*السلام عليكم انا مهندس مواد من جامعة بابل في العراق تخرجت سنة2005-2006والحمدلله تخرجت لكي اعمل اعمال حرة لصعوبة العمل مع الشركات الا بالواسطة وكذلك الحال مع الدولة اي كموظف حكومي .لدي رغبة كبيرة بتطوير مستواي ولا اعرف كيف تساعدوني علما اني لا اتذكر شئ من دراستي لانقطاعي الطويل بعد التخرج وقد سمعت الكثير عن هذا المنتدى ارجو ان يصل طلبي هذا لكل اعضاء المنتدى المتميزين وابدأ معهم طريق تذكر وتعلم كل شئ يجعلني مهندس ارجو سماع صوتي وانا ممتن جدا لكم اخوتي.
المهندس علاءداخل عبيد من كربلاء المقدسة*


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

شكــرآ لكمـ ،،
دمتمـ بود


----------



## Selvestoun (11 فبراير 2010)

الله يوفقك للي في بالك ويفقنا اجمعين


----------



## 3 ام محمود المشد (11 فبراير 2010)

لك جزيل الشكر علي هذة المعلومة


----------



## leila_tggt (11 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## الطلياوي2 (11 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## علاء الكفراوى (11 فبراير 2010)

كم سعدت بالمشاركة معكم فى هذا المنتدى الرائع وكم اتمنى من كل اصدقائى الانضمام الية.........:20:


----------



## abouobaida (11 فبراير 2010)

je suis a la recherche de solid work qui peut m'aider a avoir mercie


----------



## اسمر 22 (12 فبراير 2010)

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
{{رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ 
وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}}


صدق الله العظيم​


----------



## ابوروميساء (12 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## genie2 (12 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على التدكير 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng.hh (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود


----------



## ع محيي الدين (13 فبراير 2010)

الافضل ان يكون الموضوع غير منشور في موقع اخر , ولكن لاباس في نقل موضوع مهم ليطلع عليه الاعضاء مع الاشارة الى مصدره.


----------



## eng.3laa (13 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي بالفعل بملتقى المهندسن العرب معرف لدى الجميع بمواضعيه المتميزة والمهمة 
بجهود الادارة والاعضاء المميزين


----------



## علي السلطاني (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي (عاطف ) على التنوية
وربي يعطيك العافية


----------



## علي الماجد (15 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللله وبركاته 
كل ماتفضلت به صحيح ويجب على الاخوة الاعضاء الانتباه الى ذلك وخصوصا نقطة الامانة العلمية في نقل وتوصيل المعلومات وهذا شئ مهم جدا .وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (15 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

AdbeRdr920_en_US


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (15 فبراير 2010)

الحمد لله


----------



## م أحمد حجازي (15 فبراير 2010)

عايز ارفق ملف ومش عارف


----------



## م/غيلان (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## غلاغل (16 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## نجمة السماء (16 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك اخي الكريم(عاطف) على هذا الموضوع الهام جدا ،وكما قلت ان ملتقانا الهندسي هو من اهم المنتديات الهندسية ونرجوا ان يظل كذلك بجهودكم وجهود جميع الاعضاء ان شاء الله .


----------



## اميرة بلا امارة (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## المهندس سامر شهاب (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا اخي بارك الله بيك


----------



## عاليا علي (17 فبراير 2010)

ملاحظات مهمه شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ( simsim.(APMI (17 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## بشرى عبدو (18 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## افيان (18 فبراير 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## essaomar (18 فبراير 2010)

اللهم فرج علينا وعلى جميع الامة العربية المسلمه


----------



## essaomar (18 فبراير 2010)

*عيسى*



essaomar قال:


> اللهم فرج علينا وعلى جميع الامة العربية المسلمه


 نشكر ملتقى مهندسي العرب وارجو منهم المزيد من التقدم والابداع


----------



## مراد ج (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي \الكريم
- "بحثت - ما لقيت – أجمل – من – كلمة – أدخلك الله جنة الفردوس بلا حساب "
2- في كل - لحظة - لك على البال طاري – وفي كل سجدة لك من القلب دعوة .
3- الله يجعلك ممن يقال لهم ابشر بروح وريحان ورب راض غير غضبان .
4- اللهم اجعلنا ممن يورثون الجنان ويبشرون بروح وريحان ورب غير غضبان..آمين.
5- هي طب للقلوب – نورها سر الغيوب – ذكره يمحو الذنوب – (لا إله إلا الله).
6- ارفع رصيدك – اقرأ وأرسل – سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم .
7- أهديك نخلة – ردد معاي –سبحان الله والحمد لله والله أكبر – ستجدها في الجنة .
8- يوم تحس بضيق وفراغ (ردد): لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الضالمين .
9- خير ما أتمنى في الوجود دعاؤك لي عند السجود – ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود .
10- أجمل من الورد –وأحلى من الشهد – ولا تحتاج إلى جهد – سبحان الله وبحمده.
11- بماذا تفكر الآن – افتح المصحف – صفحة322 – آية 1 – دعواتك ..
12- معي دقائق!الله اكبر، سبحان الله ، الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله ، هل ارتحت؟دعواتك.
13- الدعاء نجى يونس وأهلك قوم نوح ورفع قدر سليمان وأظهر دين محمد فلا تتردد .
14- الملائكة عند دخول أهل الجنة الجنة تحييهم السلام وتحيتهم فيها سلام.فبادر بها.
15- من قال سبحان الله وبحمده في اليوم مئة مرة حطت خطياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر.
16- قال عليه الصلاة والسلام (طوبى لمن وجد في صحيفته استغفارا كثيرا).
17- المؤمن إذا مات تمنى الرجعة إلى الدنيا ليكبر تكبيره أو يهلل تهليله أو يسبح تسبيحة.
18- خير ما تمنى في الوجود دعاؤك لي عند السجود ومرافقتك في جنة الخلود.
19- من لزم الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل ضيق مخرجا ومن كل هم فرجا..الرجاء النشر.
20- إن للحسنة نورا في القلب وضياء في الوجه وسعة في الرزق ومحبة في قلوب الناس.


----------



## المثنى الثاني (19 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*

جزاك الله خير على هذة الدلالات


----------



## المثنى الثاني (19 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## إسماعيل رســــــام (20 فبراير 2010)

_بارك الله فيك اخوي وجزاك الله خير _

_والموضوع مفيد جدا جدا _


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (21 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا لهذه المواضيع المفيدة ..دمتم..


----------



## msa79msa79 (21 فبراير 2010)

تنويه يستحق الملاحظة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elle_said (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ةرحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور على هذا الموضوع 
انا بنفسي لاحظت هذه المشكلة


----------



## szm (21 فبراير 2010)

merci bcp


----------



## المهندس كاروان (21 فبراير 2010)

ان شاء الله 
وشكرا على هذه الملاحضات


----------



## المهندسه ميمي (22 فبراير 2010)

:75:مشكووووووووووووووووووور:20:


----------



## محمد122417326 (22 فبراير 2010)

اشكرك يا هندسه
ملاحظه مهمه جداً


----------



## عبدالرحمن العمري (22 فبراير 2010)

هذا شي واقع ويجب ان يتنبه الناس اليه 
واسال الله أن يرشدنا الى الطريق المستقيم والعمل الصالح باذن الله


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (22 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طاهر ملحم (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## almaktary99 (23 فبراير 2010)

مشكور عا لمداخله ويعطيك العافيه


----------



## عبدالحميد الشحي (24 فبراير 2010)

شكررررررررررا


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (25 فبراير 2010)

*مشكوووووور*



سمير شربك قال:


> في الحقيقة طرحت أمرا في غاية الأهمية
> وسأبدا بنفسي بالإلتزام به ولاخجل
> كل أملنا أن نتصفح المواضيع المميزة والمفيدة
> تحياتي لك مشرفنا المميز وللسيد العقاب ولصديقي السيد d a w i


 مشكوووووووووووووووور:75:


----------



## barkaawy (26 فبراير 2010)

*الفائدة العامة*

اعتقد ان الموضوع الناجح هو الموضوع الذي يستقطب انظار ورغبات المشاركين والمتصفحين لما له من اهمية علمية وحل لمشاكل عامة او الخوض بمشاكل شاملة ووضع الحلول العملية له والابتعاد عن النقل الغير مجدي ويكفي التنويه الى وجوده في المكان المحدد 
ادامكم الله لما له الموفقية للجميع


----------



## barkaawy (26 فبراير 2010)

اتمنى ان يسعفني احد الاخوان المهندسين ويدلني الى كيفية استخدام الستاد برو لاني لم استخدمه مسبقا , ارجو ارفاق ملفات التعليم كاملة


----------



## الاورفلي (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي على هذي الملاحظه


----------



## shekapom (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
فعلاً موضوع هام جداً، فهذا المنتدى من أهم المنتديات الهندسية دون مجاملة
ومجرد النقل يجعل المنتديات مملة نوعاً ما


----------



## bumraif (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا الملاحظات


----------



## ahmad al hariri (27 فبراير 2010)

*شكر و تقدير*

شكرا على الملاحظة 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## gecony1 (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## t4mer (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم و بارك الله فى جهدكم و ملاحظاتكم 
و لكم تحياتى


----------



## معاذ طه (27 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك العافية على الموضوع المفيد 
م.معاذ طه


----------



## الطوربيد (28 فبراير 2010)

تشكر على الملاحظه المهمه


----------



## عدي النعيمي* (28 فبراير 2010)

استاذي العزيز انا اتشرف بمعرفتك كوني مشترك جديد @ الجواب على سؤالك هو الفكرة قبل الكتابة واجراء الدراسة ةمعرفة السلبيات والايجابيات للموضوع المراد الكتابة عنه ووضع الحلول والبدائل للمواضيع التي نتطرق لها في الكتابة


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (1 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد 22 (1 مارس 2010)

الى ال كاتب هذا الموضوع شكرا 
ولكنى اريد ان اطلب اشياء من المشاركين فى المنتدى 
هل هذا مسموح به واذا كان 
كيف اكتب السوال وفين الاقى الرد


----------



## احبك ربى صدق (1 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد محمد محى (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يأمشرفنا المميز


أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
{{رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحاً تَرْضَاهُ 
وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ}}​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 مارس 2010)

احمد 22 قال:


> الى ال كاتب هذا الموضوع شكرا
> ولكنى اريد ان اطلب اشياء من المشاركين فى المنتدى
> هل هذا مسموح به واذا كان
> كيف اكتب السوال وفين الاقى الرد


اخي الفاضل احمد اهلا بك في منتداك وملتقاك 
اذا كان طلبك علميا ، فيمكنك اختيار القسم المناسب لهذا الطلب وتفتح موضوعا جديدا وتكتب ما تريد ، مع العلم ان قوانين الملتقي تمنع وضع اي عنوان بريدى او خلافه او ارقام هواتف او موبيلات ، ولكن اذا وجدت من احد المستجيبين علي موضوعك من تحب ان تعطيه ايا من الممنوعات السابقة ، فيمكنك مراسلته علي الخاص .
ارجو ان اكون قد افدتك .واهلا بك وبكل الاخوان والزملاء الجدد الذين هم ثروة نعتز بها .وننتظر منهم الكثير .


----------



## anas81285 (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي


----------



## **اميرة الهندسه** (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا ع التنبيه........

تحياتي


----------



## ضياء العماري (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا" على هذا التنويه


----------



## hattrick313 (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng nb (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ............ طبعا ماعندى اعتراض على الرأى والملاحظة ....... ولكن اذا كان النقل مفيد ........... بالتأكيد يكون مرغوب لدى الأعضاء ............ ومع ذالك اتمنى تكون الموضوعات من منبعها الأصلى


----------



## ميادة (2 مارس 2010)

كلام صحيح ولا جدال فيه ياريت كلنا نلتزم فيه وصراحه الموقع جميل جدا وعليه معلومات حلوه جدا ياريت كنت عرفته ايام الدراسه في الكليه كان هايفيدني كتير بس الحمد لله احنا لسه فيها


----------



## مستر ممادو (3 مارس 2010)

مبروك ووفقك الله دوما


----------



## الحجوري (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مطيع يحيى (3 مارس 2010)

جيد اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## مهندسة أميرة (3 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## احمد 22 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اى عاطف


----------



## احمد 22 (3 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك اخى عاطف


----------



## احمد 22 (4 مارس 2010)

ياجماعه لو سمحتم انا كنت عاوز اعرف ازاى افتح موضوع جديد


----------



## امرى ون (5 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

وان شاء الله نكون ملتزمين بالنصائح

كل التحايا


----------



## mohammadjaber (5 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

موضوع جيد 
بعتقد ان المشكلة الاساسية هي عدم الوقت للكتابة حيث يرون ان النقل اسرع و مع وجود النسخ و اللصق صار كمريح جدا


----------



## محمد القليعي (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## ايمن خليفة الليثي (5 مارس 2010)

فعلا كلامك صح


----------



## الليث خالد (6 مارس 2010)

ملا حظات جد صحيحة
ان شاء الله تطبق

تحية طيبة


----------



## ديار الحب (6 مارس 2010)

يسلموا على الطرح القيم


----------



## فنون ادم (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا ولكم من جزيل الشكر فى احلى منتدى


----------



## الامير بيجو (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الملاحظات الجميلة


----------



## احلام الميلاجي (7 مارس 2010)

اصبت يا سيدي 
و لكن ان تم طرح تجارب هندسية بشكل مختصر عن عمل متميز هندسي للافادة ولطرحه للتطوير هل توجد مشكلة في


----------



## كمال فضل (7 مارس 2010)

*اخي الزميل مع خالص شكري علي الطرح اضيف ويمكن ان يكون تجاربنا العمليه ان طرحت وبشكل موضوعي ان يستفيد منها الجميع ولا سيما ان الاطروحه العمليه من التجارب يعتبر درسا نفتقده في جامعاتنا مع خالص شكري* :63:


----------



## الذ20يب (7 مارس 2010)

*بارك الله فيك
ملاحظات مفيدة
تحياتي لك*​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 مارس 2010)

اشكر الزميلات والزملاء علي مشاركتهم الفعالة ، واوافق علي كل ما طُرحوه ، وارحب بكل مفيد ، وكل جديد .
فبارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## مشرع مهندس (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sultan0064 (7 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (8 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي علي هذا الطرح المميز


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## TURKY2010 (8 مارس 2010)

الله يبارك لنا فيك


----------



## hazim56 (9 مارس 2010)

حياكم الله
والله انا مستعد لاي عضو يحتاج لتصميم اي برنامج بالفجوال بيسك


----------



## ابراهيم البروفيسير (11 مارس 2010)

وهل يمنع التكرار للموضوع نشر المواضيع الجديده ومن منا حين يذكر نفسه اويقوم بمراجعه معلوماته لا يرجع الى الوراء والا ما داعى للمكاتب والكتب العلميه والمراجع ودع من فاته معلومه ان يتذكرها ارجو النفكير جيدا قبل طرح اى موضوع ولا داعى للانانيه تتغلب علينا


----------



## kasberiraq (11 مارس 2010)

صراحة موضوع جدامهم لكن اريدان انوة ان النقل من المواقع الاخرى للتذكير فقط وهو عمل لاباس به


----------



## jentelman (11 مارس 2010)

:19:


العقاب الهرم قال:


> ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد
> دمت متميزا اخى عاطف


----------



## jentelman (11 مارس 2010)

اسال الله الهدايه لي ولك ولسائر المسلمين وان يثبتنا على ترك المعاصي


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (11 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك - تنويه مهم -
أنا عضو جديد اسمحوا لي أن أبدأ مشاركاتي بنقل مواضيع بحثت عنها كثيرا وفرحت بها لما حصلتها وأتمني أن أنقلها لعل أحدا ينتفع بها وليست عندي الخبرة الطويله التي تؤهلني لأضيف عليها ولكن أنقلها كما هي.
دمتم في طاعه الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله


----------



## عسل1395 (11 مارس 2010)

خيرالكلام ماقل ودل ،،،، نسأل الله ان يلهمنا حسن العمل. آمين


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 مارس 2010)

اشكر الاخوة الزملاء علي آرائهم السديده ، واشكرهم مرة ثانية علي ايجابيتهم بالتعليق ، ونرحب بكل جديد ، وما تكرر ويحمل في غضونه معلومة جديدة فكذلك نرحب به ، والنقل مقبول ومرحب به ما دام يحمل جديدا ، ويسد فراغا ، والتجارب العملية هي بالقطع تحمل الجديد فأهلا بها ، ونأمل ان يشارك الجميع بقدر الجهد والطاقة لنجعل ملتقانا هذا متميزا بكل المعايير ، جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## السلام الهادئ (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ولاشك في أنها ملاحظة مهمة للغاية
مع التحية


----------



## مسعود الهنائي (12 مارس 2010)

انا من خريج جامعة بيروت 2003مالهندسة المعماريه


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا للطرح الرائع
لقد اوجزت بنصحك ليعم النفع ان شاء الله


----------



## بنت العامرية (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وادامكم ذخرا لكل مهندس عربي


----------



## سعد رزق (12 مارس 2010)

مشكور جدا سيدي لهذه الملاحظات الهامة 
تحياتي


----------



## يحي القاضي (12 مارس 2010)

موضوع مميز ...
جزاك الله خير على الموضوع ...
أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق والنجاح ...​


----------



## ندى2010 (12 مارس 2010)

باسرع وقت ممكن شكرا للجميعfuzzy logic control ممكن تساعدونى بفكرة حلوة ومفيدة لمشروع مادة


----------



## ياسر سمير (13 مارس 2010)

يجب مراعات حيثيات الموضوع مع التبسيط الشديد لوصول المعلومة بسهولة


----------



## lom (13 مارس 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## akshh (14 مارس 2010)

اشكر ملتقى المهندسين ع الحرص الراقي


----------



## تايرى (14 مارس 2010)

أشكرك على هذا الموضوع


----------



## أحلام بريئة (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخ عاطف كلامك سليم 100 %


----------



## م ناصر خالد (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## محمد يس11 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي التنويه


----------



## mohammed suheil (16 مارس 2010)

شكراً على التوضيح واتمنى أن تكون المواضيع والمعلومات مميزه بحيث تحقق الفائدة المرجوه من هذا المندى المميز


----------



## البحترى (16 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## hhasad (16 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراياأخي عاطف والله غنك ذكي وفطن أنا أستفدت من هذه الفكرة 
وألف شكرررررررررررررررر.


----------



## yousseformatique (16 مارس 2010)

حياكم الله يا شباب,,,,,
ونشكركم كثيرا....... لحرصكم على نوعية المادة


----------



## سفير النفط (16 مارس 2010)

بارك اللة فيك شكرا


----------



## SOMA KOKO (16 مارس 2010)

موضوع مفيد بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## ريـــانو (17 مارس 2010)

حكيك مزبوط يا اخي 

دمت بكل خير وسعادة يارب 

ودام هذا المنتدا الرائع والكثير الفائدة


----------



## فاطمة الزهراء* (18 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على الملاحظات المفيدة


----------



## elgammal plaza (18 مارس 2010)

اشكر لكم هذ التوجيه الذي اسال الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lina_alhadidi (18 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## alsalamy87 (19 مارس 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووور


----------



## Senior Manager (19 مارس 2010)

جهد واضح *و ملاحظة هامة وراى سديد

أشكرك جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## عبدالله الجنابي (19 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.Mo3TaZ (19 مارس 2010)

شكـــرا , ومتفـق معـــــك تمـامـــا ........


----------



## مهند الخزرجي (20 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك ملاحظات جيده المفروض الالتزام بها ضروري من الجميع و شكرا


----------



## alcabon85 (20 مارس 2010)

thanx for this important notes


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات القيمة وسنكون ان شاء الله اهلا لها00مع احترامي وتحياتي 0


----------



## inspector eng (21 مارس 2010)

نتمنى من الجميع الالتزام


----------



## مازن11 (21 مارس 2010)

الشكر كل الشكر لكم جميعا


----------



## engkh (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## نور 2010 (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع
دمت بود أخي


----------



## لغـــز (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## عاشق القراءة (22 مارس 2010)

يسلمو عاطف على المعلومة المميزة

تح ياتي الك


----------



## hassan art (22 مارس 2010)

:77:شكرا


----------



## sumi _2010 (22 مارس 2010)

شكرا موضوع مهم وبارك الله بالجهود الخيره


----------



## ahmed kansouh (22 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الملاحظات


----------



## Tawfik Shukri (22 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> *الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين في الملتقي *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> *لوحظ في الفترة الاخيرة تعدد الموضوعات الهندسية المنقولة من مواقع أخرى الي موقعنا هذا المبارك ، ومع كل الشكر والعرفان للهدف السامي الذي من اجله يتم النقل وهو الحرص علي نقل كل ما هو عالي المستوى ومفيد لملتقانا .*
> *فإننا ننوه الي أن ملتقانا الهندسي هو من أهم المنتديات الهندسية ، ومن أعلاها في المستوي ، ومواضيعه الهندسية ، علي درجة عالية من الحرفية ، والتميز ، من هنا فهو قبلة للناقلين عنه .*
> ...




مشكور وربنا يعطيك العافية
ملاحظات جيدة وياليت نستفيد منها جميعا
وبالاضافة لذلك أحيانا يكون الملف كبير فلماذا لاتدع كاتب الموضوع او الكتاب الرابط ويخفف العبئ عن هذا الموقع الرائع الذي يستفيد منه جميع الباحثين عن المعلومة
وتكون الملاحظات من المؤلف والعنوان حتي يكون النشر بأمانة.

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## أحزان الحب (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمد ربيع شعبان (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## benzhilig (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابراهيم الانصارى (24 مارس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> *الاخوة المهندسين المشاركين في الملتقي *
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *
> *لوحظ في الفترة الاخيرة تعدد الموضوعات الهندسية المنقولة من مواقع أخرى الي موقعنا هذا المبارك ، ومع كل الشكر والعرفان للهدف السامي الذي من اجله يتم النقل وهو الحرص علي نقل كل ما هو عالي المستوى ومفيد لملتقانا .*
> *فإننا ننوه الي أن ملتقانا الهندسي هو من أهم المنتديات الهندسية ، ومن أعلاها في المستوي ، ومواضيعه الهندسية ، علي درجة عالية من الحرفية ، والتميز ، من هنا فهو قبلة للناقلين عنه .*
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
احسنت اخى عاطف واعتزر كل الاعتزار على التاخير فى الرد نظرااا لنشغالى ومشكور جدااا على موضوعك الشيقك فعلا


----------



## hananfadi (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد


----------



## عباس كهرباء (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجعلنا الله واياك ممن ينفع الناس وينتفع بعلومه


----------



## ENG.ASSAIF (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي لطرحك المميز


----------



## جلال راغب (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي ماقدمت وتسلم الايادي


----------



## خالد رفعت سعد (25 مارس 2010)

مجرد اكتشافات ونور الله لا يؤتاه عاصى


----------



## صالح العفاسي (25 مارس 2010)

مشاركات مميزة


----------



## اميرة غزة (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الزقورة السومرية (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وهذة ملاحظة جدا قيمة 
اما عني فسوف اقدم للملتقى ما هو جيد ومفيد وعالي المستوى


----------



## خادم محمد (26 مارس 2010)

good


----------



## skippe (26 مارس 2010)

تسلم اخي للمتابعة الفعاله​


----------



## مهندس 2020 (27 مارس 2010)

موضوع يستحق النقاش فية شكراً.


----------



## ماجدالوائلي (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## أبو أسد (28 مارس 2010)

وفقكم الله


----------



## Asmaa Ateya (29 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على هذه الملاحظات الهامة
أتمنى من الله ان يوفقنا وأن نستفيد وأيضا نفيد فى هذا المنتى الرائع


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (30 مارس 2010)

اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك


----------



## أحمد السماوي (30 مارس 2010)

كذلك نرجوا أن يحافظ المنتدى على مهنيتة وأن يحافظ عل تخصصة دون أستفزاز للأخرين ..وأن يعاقب من يتهجم على ألأخرين بدون وجه حق الأ لأنة يعارضه علمياً ...دون النظر لعدد مشاركاتة أو بعدة أو أقترابة من المشرفين ..


----------



## aimano (30 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق هاشم الفلاح (31 مارس 2010)

طبعا لا زلت جديدا ولكن أقترح عرض المشاكل والحلول العملية كل حسب مجاله وتخصصه لعموم الفائدة .


----------



## م انس الشباطات (31 مارس 2010)

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## mohamed zahraa (1 أبريل 2010)

افادكم الله ولكم عظيم الاجر والثواب


----------



## عامراليمني (1 أبريل 2010)

مع خالص تقدري موضوع مهم


----------



## frkash (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم اود الحصول على البحث فى المنشات الغير محددة استاتيكيا فارجو المساعدة


----------



## فتحى فولى (2 أبريل 2010)

*جزى الله لكل من ييسر لنا العلم(من علم ما عليم ورثه الله علم ما لم يعلم*


----------



## el_7alla (2 أبريل 2010)

يعطيييك العااافيه ع الموضوووع ^^...~


----------



## م/مصطفى السواح (3 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخوة والزملاء علي ايجابيتهم الملحوظة ، واقتراحاتهم المفيدة البناءه


----------



## 1414a (3 يونيو 2011)

احسنت وهداك الله


----------

